# liberals are not gun grabbers



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well I got you to look. Old maybe, but election is coming up and people need to know. Yes yes, it's cut and past, but it's still informative. Not all democrats are gun grabbers, but all gun grabbers are liberal.



> HOORAY a 53-46 vote.
> 
> The U.N. Resolution 2117 lists 21 points dealing with firearms control, but perhaps of most interest is point number 11. It: "CALLS FOR MEMBER STATES TO SUPPORT WEAPONS COLLECTION and DISARMAMENT of all UN countries".
> 
> ...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Too bad liberals won't read anything that is news worthy. They just care about the cop shooting and unarmed black teenager in MO. uke:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Plains, I have both Liberal and Conservatives friends. Hunted with a mixture this weekend! EVERY ONE OF THEM WERE GUN GRABBERS! 12 and 20's mostly, though we did sight in and check several 243 - 7 mm mags......

This UN thing is years old isn't it? Seems the same thing goes round and round and round. Discussed over and over ion FBO anyway. It has to do with arms sales, NOT private gun ownership....Even the Hawks on FBO agree.....In any case, our reps are in the right place.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Plains, I have both Liberal and Conservatives friends. Hunted with a mixture this weekend! EVERY ONE OF THEM WERE GUN GRABBERS! 12 and 20's mostly, though we did sight in and check several 243 - 7 mm mags......
> 
> This UN thing is years old isn't it? Seems the same thing goes round and round and round. Discussed over and over ion FBO anyway. It has to do with arms sales, NOT private gun ownership....Even the Hawks on FBO agree.....In any case, our reps are in the right place.


Your kind of gun grabber is ok with me HH.

The U N thing is actually about five or six years old. However, nations are still deciding if they should enter into the treaty or not. I think there was a vote this last July, but I'm not sure. I can't find much other information. I was going to check the list of names and see if they are all current.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Post first, see if factual/when passes/context......Sounds like plainsman shot first, and aimed later or passed the bill to find out what is in it.

Typical. If you don't divide everything posted in here by maybe, you are not thinking very deep.


----------

